# Cheap Glass



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Was in Sportsman's Warehouse picking up a new Ruger Mark III 22/45 last Saturday and happened to see a sweet deal Simmons is offering on any of their glass. You get 25% off any piece that is $25 or more. I picked up this $80 spotting scope planning to get $20 back after the rebate goes through.

This spotting scope is pretty mediocre but is way better than what I had... NOTHING! LOL, I especially like these for setting up on the shooting table at the range if the holes punched are too hard to pick up with the scope on the rifle. Pretty handy if you ask me. Anyway, it's decent for what it is: A cheap bargain basement spotting scope that's hazy at high magnification but gets the job done on simple midrange stuff.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a couple different ones, and I very rarely crank them up. 25 is all you need. How long is this sale going on?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip ebbs...What you gonna spend your rebate on?? You'll like that 22/45 I like the angle better than the standard one, and they all shoot real well. I've had mine for about thirteen years and the only time it FTF was at the end of a long day with kids at the range. I swear they put two bricks through that thing. I sometimes carry mine as a finisher when varmint hunting. Did that tri-pod come with it also??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff! Now all you gotta do is find a camera that can take an upright picture!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lololol !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It's going on for a while I think Tommy. And Don, I'll let you know what I think of the 22/45 when I get to shoot it. Already sent back to Ruger because the trigger wouldn't work.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow the trigger would not work ?? Mine is as solid as a mountain. Like Don said it just keeps on shooting, so does mine. I clean it put it aways and I have to say...I love it.

I am thinking of either scoping it or halo on it. I know the gun is capable of shoot better than I can. I just am not fond of a scoped handgun.

Have fun and shoot er .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow!! Sorry to hear of the trigger problem. Did you send it to Prescott AZ.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Was it made on a Friday ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Good stuff! Now all you gotta do is find a camera that can take an upright picture!


Chris, it is your computer...just turn it sideways.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, Don. Sent it to Prescott. Calling to day to see if I can light a fire under their fannies.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....







....I have to agree a any scope is better than none. I found me using mine mostly for target shooting and....glassing long distances. I would have liked to have had one in AK. I spoted moose out about a mile, two miles and futher...had no idea if they had a rack or not. I was using good binocks but at that distance....you need more power than a 10x50


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a pair of Nikon Action 8x40 binos that I love, love, love. They're tough and pretty sharp glass too. But you're right, when you can see way past a mile in big country, it's good to have something more.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, knowing if it a cow or bull makes a differance. Again I love my leopolds, but...they have thier limitations


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wish I'd have known you needed one I have one I would have lent to you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And I do not know if would have wanted to carry it lol.

Wants are one thing, needs are another, and even though you may have both it may be a burden.

However I would have loved to taken one seeing how most the trip was on the river. Airport expense could have been an isue. Two pounds is two pounds over with some of the check in people and well...12 pounds over cost my friend an extra 70 dollars !!

Hind sight is 20/20, he should have said...whoooa let me take 12 pound and put it into my carry on, or...threw away the hip boots he baught on the trip.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Wow the trigger would not work ?? Mine is as solid as a mountain. Like Don said it just keeps on shooting, so does mine. I clean it put it aways and I have to say...I love it.


Just got it back today guys. Apparently the Sear and Spring had been improperly installed. I'm assuming the fired casing included in the box was one they grabbed from their box of spent rounds.







Looking forward to shooting it asap and posting some notes about it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't the neighbors have a fluffy "target of opportunity" ? Let us know how it works.


----------

